# Dupes for Bondi polish colors?



## credit22 (Oct 27, 2013)

So I know a lot of us are really sad that we had to cancel Bondi because those colors were gorgeous. Therefore I thought it would be good for us to discuss possible dupes so we can make up for our loss! I'm dying for dupes for park aven-hue, police box, and kiss me under the! Ideas? (Mods, let me know if this is in the wrong spot!)


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Oct 27, 2013)

I would love to have a dupe of Girl On Top


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NailsAndCurls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would love to have a dupe of Girl On Top

Alright since I've started my dupe list for certain colors, I'm getting closer though so this might help

Zoya Mason

Deborrah Lippman Dark Fantasy

Sephora by OPI Ms. Can't Be Wrong (right shade wrong finish?)

since I keep finding colors in between Girl On Top and Glitz and Glam I thought I'd mention

Revlon Blackberry and Chanel Malice but I think someone else posted a closer Zoya to Glitz and Glam


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Oct 27, 2013)

> Alright since I've started my dupe list for certain colors, I'm getting closer though so this might help Zoya Mason Deborrah Lippman Dark Fantasy Sephora by OPIÂ Ms. Can't Be Wrong (right shade wrong finish?) since I keep finding colors in between Girl On Top and Glitz and Glam I thought I'd mention Revlon Blackberry and Chanel Malice but I think someone else posted a closer Zoya to Glitz and Glam


 Thank you! I'll check those out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

I've found that Julep's Julianne is a nice substitute for Blue Skies.





Avon Sea Breeze and Ulta's Mint Condition are nice substitutes for Lady Liberty:



   



Jordana's Pink Lemonade is almost a dead on dupe of Fiusha-istic, I have them both (pic my own):





There's a Bonita polish I have that I think could be a dupe for Tavern on The, but I can't seem to find pics anywhere so since I have them both, I'll upload a pic tomorrow of the comparison.

And these are all I can tell from the ones I own, but I'll keep digging for more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok, since I can't sleep and have way too much time on my hands, I found a few more. I own the dupes, but not the Bondis so I'm going with online pics to determine these:

Jesse's Girl Beauty Guru for Chasing the Sun:





China Glaze's Sweet Hook looks close to Uptown Girl:





NYX Lime and Sally Hansen's Green with Envy look pretty close to The Limelight (pic my own, polishes in that order):





China Glaze's Budding Romance for Meadow Moss:





Zoya's Breezi looks like it could resemble West Point Waters (pic by Vampy Varnish):





Essie's Cascade Cool looks similar to Mauve'n On Up (pic from Temptalia):





Sally Hansen's Heart to Heart resembles Bite Me (pic by colorbyte):





This Dark Green by Nabi looks pretty close to Kiss me Under the... (pic by Belleza Bee):





Sorry for the long post, these are the ones I own I could tell from memory but I'm sure I have more. The mind gets lost in 200+ polishes LOL. I'll check tomorrow and post here.


----------



## alterkate (Oct 28, 2013)

Ooooh, subscribing! I love dupes in general. I believe the Zoya dupe that was posted last night was Tori for Glitz and Glam. I'm sorry, I don't remember who posted it or I would give credit!


----------



## puppyluv (Oct 28, 2013)

The Nailtini in the color Mai Tai that Ipsy sent out a few months back is almost exactly the same as Strawberry Fields. I had Strawberry Fields on my toes and accidentally touched it up with the Mai Tai instead after it started chipping. I could barely tell the difference.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 28, 2013)

Gee, swatches of Bondi's fall/winter collection would be helpful. Too bad nobody's thought to ask them some. Oh wait...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 28, 2013)

All right, my super sleuths... here's what I need:

-Meadow Moss (China Glaze Budding Romance is a good possibility!)

-On The Rocks

-The 7 Train (maybe Zoya Neve?)

-Police Box

-Cuff Me (already have Color Club's Put A Pin In It.  I need an awesome rose gold with a GOOD formula!)

-*Glitz &amp; Glam* - I have fallen in LOVE with this color and I NEED it!  Can someone please find me a dupe with pictures?


----------



## alterkate (Oct 28, 2013)

> All right, my super sleuths... here's what I need: -Meadow Moss (China Glaze Budding Romance is a good possibility!) -On The Rocks -The 7 Train (maybe Zoya Neve?) -Police Box -Cuff Me (already have Color Club's Put A Pin In It. Â I need an awesome rose gold with a GOOD formula!) -*Glitz &amp; Glam* - I have fallen in LOVE with this color and I NEED it! Â Can someone please find me a dupe with pictures?Â :eusa_pray: Â


 Here's the link to Zoya Tori. It looks pretty glitzy an glamorous to me! https://www.artofbeauty.com/content/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Tori.html


----------



## puppyluv (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All right, my super sleuths... here's what I need:

-Meadow Moss (China Glaze Budding Romance is a good possibility!)

-On The Rocks

-The 7 Train (maybe Zoya Neve?)

-Police Box

-Cuff Me (already have Color Club's Put A Pin In It.  I need an awesome rose gold with a GOOD formula!)

-*Glitz &amp; Glam* - I have fallen in LOVE with this color and I NEED it!  Can someone please find me a dupe with pictures? 



 

I was searching awhile ago for a dupe for Put A Pin In It after I loved the mini in my Birchbox. I ended up buying a full size Color Club in Antiquated which is almost the same exact color. If you don't like Color Club though I've heard that Orly Rage is another close dupe. It looks a little bit pinker to me than the Color Clubs though. Here is a pic I found on a blog comparing some other similar polishes. I hope it is ok to post this.






I also have Butter London All Hail the Queen, and it is very similar to all these shades. I always choose All Hail the Queen over Antiquated. They are definitely not exact dupes, but if you don't have All Hail the Queen, you need to check it out!






(Again, hope it is ok to post pics from other people's blogs.  They have their names on the pictures to give them credit. Please let me know if I am breaking any rules!)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All right, my super sleuths... here's what I need:

-Meadow Moss (China Glaze Budding Romance is a good possibility!)

-On The Rocks

-The 7 Train (maybe Zoya Neve?)

-Police Box

-Cuff Me (already have Color Club's Put A Pin In It.  I need an awesome rose gold with a GOOD formula!)

-*Glitz &amp; Glam* - I have fallen in LOVE with this color and I NEED it!  Can someone please find me a dupe with pictures? 



 

I was searching awhile ago for a dupe for Put A Pin In It after I loved the mini in my Birchbox. I ended up buying a full size Color Club in Antiquated which is almost the same exact color. If you don't like Color Club though I've heard that Orly Rage is another close dupe. It looks a little bit pinker to me than the Color Clubs though. Here is a pic I found on a blog comparing some other similar polishes. I hope it is ok to post this.






I also have Butter London All Hail the Queen, and it is very similar to all these shades. I always choose All Hail the Queen over Antiquated. They are definitely not exact dupes, but if you don't have All Hail the Queen, you need to check it out!






(Again, hope it is ok to post pics from other people's blogs.  They have their names on the pictures to give them credit. Please let me know if I am breaking any rules!)


It's totally ok to share images from other blogs, as long as you don't try to claim credit!  

And wow, you're my hero for finding that comparison pic of all the different rose golds!  Orly Rage or China Glaze Swing Baby are on my wish list now!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All right, my super sleuths... here's what I need:

-Meadow Moss (China Glaze Budding Romance is a good possibility!)
-On The Rocks
-The 7 Train (maybe Zoya Neve?)
-Police Box
-Cuff Me (already have Color Club's Put A Pin In It.  I need an awesome rose gold with a GOOD formula!)
-*Glitz &amp; Glam* - I have fallen in LOVE with this color and I NEED it!  Can someone please find me a dupe with pictures? 



 

Here's the link to Zoya Tori. It looks pretty glitzy an glamorous to me! https://www.artofbeauty.com/content/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Tori.html

Oooh, yes!  Very close!  I need to see it in person, because I seriously love the raspberry red base of Glitz and Glam and I'm thinking the Zoya Tori looks a bit more cherry red - but that could very much be my own perception.  Here's the two bottles side by side (of course, this depends on the photography from the site)


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 28, 2013)

I noticed that the description of Tori on the Zoya site describes it as "glitzy and glamorous".  What a coincidence.  I got my refund today, so I'm going to load up on new polish.  Thanks to those posting dupes!  Glitz and Glam was the color I wanted most, so I'll get Tori instead.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

This is going to be a fun thread, thanks for starting it!

Although we have no real swatches of the BNY fall/winter colors to compare, I'll agree that Tori from Zoya looks very close to Glitz n Glam.  And what a funny coincidence (???) that Zoya's official description of Tori is "Deep cool-toned berry red packed with pink duochrome shimmer and silver microglitter. A *glitzy and glamorous* way to wear red."  lol

For Girl on Top may I suggest Zoya's Mason.  Here's a picture I posted on my blog in one of my comparison posts.  All the polishes are Zoya.





I'm sure I'll be posting here a lot more.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oooh, yes!  Very close!  I need to see it in person, because I seriously love the raspberry red base of Glitz and Glam and I'm thinking the Zoya Tori looks a bit more cherry red - but that could very much be my own perception.  Here's the two bottles side by side (of course, this depends on the photography from the site)












I think we all know what needs to happen here - somebody has to get Tori and swatch her so we can see whether she's cherry or raspberry. Any volunteers?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

Subscribing. Going to go out today and pick-up Zoya's Tori if I can find it.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

> This is going to be a fun thread, thanks for starting it! Although we have no real swatches of the BNY fall/winter colors to compare, I'll agree that Tori from Zoya looks very close to Glitz n Glam.Â  And what a funny coincidence (???) that Zoya's official description of Tori is "Deep cool-toned berry red packed with pink duochrome shimmer and silver microglitter. A *glitzy and glamorous* way to wear red."Â  lol For Girl on Top may I suggest Zoya's Mason.Â  Here's a picture I posted on my blog in one of my comparison posts.Â  All the polishes are Zoya.
> 
> I'm sure I'll be posting here a lot more.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Heading over to your blog The Silver Nail. I love seeing everyone's nails, but I have to keep my nails extremely short for work and would love to see swatches on shorter nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelseyrenee25 (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm thinking NOPI by Selena Gomez in pretty in plum might be a close dupe for girl on top. This picture is from my blog.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

Zoya's Darcy for Brick Road.  Bright yellows like this don't look good on my skin tone, though.  I like soft, butter yellow instead.

Darcy:


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 28, 2013)

I was dying for My Ex's Heart!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was dying for My Ex's Heart!
May I suggest "Goth" from Orly?  Black with shimmer but not too much shimmer.

Edit:  Oops, Goth has silver shimmer but not holo.  Sorry!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

So I went to Ulta and they don't carry Zoya's Tori.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppyluv (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was dying for My Ex's Heart!











This is from The PolishAholic:

Zoya Storm vs A England Bridal Veil vs Butter London The Black Knight vs Girly Bits Into the Night

They all have more glitter than My Ex's Heart, but still look pretty close to me!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

> This is from The PolishAholic: Zoya Storm vs A England Bridal Veil vs Butter London The Black Knight vs Girly Bits Into the Night They all have more glitter than My Ex's Heart, but still look pretty close to me!


 Thank you for all the swatch comparisons. How is Zoya's formulation? I only own Mason, but haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you for all the swatch comparisons. How is Zoya's formulation? I only own Mason, but haven't tried it out yet.
Zoya in general has pretty good formulas. This is from the PolishAholic's review of Storm. "Storm is black with a scattered holo effect. *dead* this is amazing, my favorite of the collection by far. It looks like a galaxy on your nails out in the sun, if I should ever attempt a galaxy manicure this will definitely be what my base is. The formula was great, a bit sheer on the first coat but fully opaque on the second. Storm also dried really shiny!"


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 










This is from The PolishAholic:

Zoya Storm vs A England Bridal Veil vs Butter London The Black Knight vs Girly Bits Into the Night

They all have more glitter than My Ex's Heart, but still look pretty close to me!
Wahooo! Thank you much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I might give the Butter London a try. I'm not a huuuuge fan of the polishes I have of theirs, always seems to chip right away with me, but I'll give it a shot!


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wahooo! Thank you much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I might give the Butter London a try. I'm not a huuuuge fan of the polishes I have of theirs, always seems to chip right away with me, but I'll give it a shot!

Definitely try Zoya's Storm. In the bottle it looks great, but once you put it on it's uh-mazingly gorgeous. I don't have the BL to see how it compares, but I have the Zoya and love it!


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

You know, I'm starting to realize that Bondi polishes aren't that original, LOL. 

ETA: So I was kinda wrong about my Blue Night by Bonita being close to Tavern on the, the first is much darker than the latter. But still pretty though (pic my own):


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 28, 2013)

I may have found another Glitz &amp; Glam dupe!  Zoya's Sarah.  I was at Ulta, and they didn't have Tori, but they had this shade... and it looks much more "raspberry" to me!

In order, Zoya Tori, Bondi Glitz and Glam, Zoya Sarah:









Sarah is definitely darker, but has the cooler, pinker feel that I felt Tori was lacking.  Still haven't made up my mind, but it's another option!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 28, 2013)

Police Box Dupes from Cult Nails (also 20% off with *F&amp;FCONVERT)*:

Thoughts on either of these ladies? 

Wack Slacks





This seems to lean purple tho depending on the light 

or

Time Traveler 





This one is super dark


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 28, 2013)

L-R: Sally Hansen Black and Blue, Julep Angela, bondi Perfect Storm


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may have found another Glitz &amp; Glam dupe!  Zoya's Sarah.  I was at Ulta, and they didn't have Tori, but they had this shade... and it looks much more "raspberry" to me!

In order, Zoya Tori, Bondi Glitz and Glam, Zoya Sarah:









Sarah is definitely darker, but has the cooler, pinker feel that I felt Tori was lacking.  Still haven't made up my mind, but it's another option!
I have Sarah and think it is darker but it's still one of my favorite reds.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Police Box Dupes from Cult Nails (also 20% off with *F&amp;FCONVERT)*:

Thoughts on either of these ladies? 

Wack Slacks





This seems to lean purple tho depending on the light 

or

Time Traveler 





This one is super dark 
Of those two, I think Wack Slacks is closer. How about Barry M Blue Grape?


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Of those two, I think Wack Slacks is closer. How about Barry M Blue Grape?
It's gorgeous, just need to be able to find it!! Shipping prices from UK makes me want to throw up, haha! Ninja Polish is out right now.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's gorgeous, just need to be able to find it!! Shipping prices from UK makes me want to throw up, haha! Ninja Polish is out right now. 

Not only that, because of recent Royal Mail changes, they're destroying polish packages to and from the UK. It's a toss-up if you'll win that lucky little lottery or not. It's a longshot, but have you tried Amazon?


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a few more:

I don't know if all of you have access to Cherimoya, their metallic polishes are awesome and Metallic Violet (pic by Aradia blog) looks like it could be a good substitute for Girl on Top:



 



Sally Hansen's Iced Coffee looks similar to In the Buff, thought ligther:



 



Color Club Electronica and the 7-Train:







Aaand that's all the "dupes" I have on my possession. That was fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

I can't seem to find Glitz n' Glam on the website, am I looking for it wrong?


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't seem to find Glitz n' Glam on the website, am I looking for it wrong?

I believe it was one of the subscriber exclusives. I had to go into old emails to find the link.

http://www.bondinewyork.com/collections/october


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't seem to find Glitz n' Glam on the website, am I looking for it wrong?
It's not readily visible.  I have to use a "Search current site" utility.

http://www.bondinewyork.com/collections/october/products/glitz-n-glam


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 28, 2013)

Now I'm filling my Ulta cart with polishes....thanks y'all!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm loving this thread.  I'm such a swatch "hoor."  So many pretty things.  :-D


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh you guys are so good! How about Top of the Rocks 




? I was so excited for this seemingly simple color...


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hmmm... I think I might have found a lighter/brighter (I think) version of Girl on Top:

Girl On Top:





Sally Hansen's Posh Plum ($2.99 @ Ulta)





Credit: All About Nail Polish! 

That was my first time attempting to find a nail polish dupe so I could be a bit off lol


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh you guys are so good! How about Top of the Rocks 



? I was so excited for this seemingly simple color...




What about Cult Nails Grunge? (picture directly from the Cult Nails website)


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been wanting The Limelight for months...

The limelight:





Credit: 30 Days With Recipt

L'Oreal New Money:





Credit: Pretty Tough Nails


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What about Cult Nails Grunge? (picture directly from the Cult Nails website)




 

Oooh yay! I was looking in the wrong place, thanks!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

I can't recall which thread it was so I'm just going to cross post this.

Someone asked about a blue glitter polish as a dupe for either Butter London polish or Deb Lippmann polish. Would this work?

http://www.ninjapolish.com/Caribbean-Reef.html





Image from Ninja Polish


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone know a dupe for Mauve'n On Up?


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What about Cult Nails Grunge? (picture directly from the Cult Nails website)




 
Thank you so much for finding a dupe for this! This was one color I really wanted!


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Essie's Cascade Cool looks similar to Mauve'n On Up (pic from Temptalia):






Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone know a dupe for Mauve'n On Up?




 Essie's Cascade Cool looks close to me, I have it.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone know a dupe for Mauve'n On Up?




I don't know how to post a linked picture to a blog... what about Sephora Formula X (which is great that I've tried so far) in Potent or Brazen?  This blog shows swatches on nail sticks, scroll down to "new neutrals 3" picture.   http://www.lacqueredlover.com/2013/06/sneak-peek-at-new-sephora-formula-x.html


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I believe it was one of the subscriber exclusives. I had to go into old emails to find the link.

http://www.bondinewyork.com/collections/october


Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's not readily visible.  I have to use a "Search current site" utility.

http://www.bondinewyork.com/collections/october/products/glitz-n-glam

Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been wanting The Limelight for months...

The limelight:





Credit: 30 Days With Recipt

Maybe Sally Hansen's Limestone?





Source: http://sensiblenails.blogspot.com/2012/03/limestone-sally-hansen.html


----------



## Boots (Oct 29, 2013)

Ooo this is awesome! Anyone know of a dupe for Coppa Feel? I'll edit and post a pic up when not on my phone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks in advance! Edit: Coppa Feel



Also: Kiss Me Under the



I know there's one up here for Kiss, but I don't know if I can get that here in Canada.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's gorgeous, just need to be able to find it!! Shipping prices from UK makes me want to throw up, haha! Ninja Polish is out right now. 
Not sure where your located but  NailPolish Canada Does carry Barry M .. they might have it if not they can usually find it


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 29, 2013)

Possible dupe for My Ex's Heart! Ulta's Salon Laquer in Little Black Dress. These are horrible pics, I'm a messy painter and I'm using it as a base for my Galaxy mani, so no cleanup yet! Also, it is REALLY HARD to take a picture of sparkly black/dark grey polish.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 29, 2013)

I think China Glaze Holly Day is a dupe for Kiss Me Under The.... Here is a swatch photo I found online.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ooo this is awesome! Anyone know of a dupe for Coppa Feel? I'll edit and post a pic up when not on my phone.





Thanks in advance!

Edit:
Coppa Feel




 
How about Zoya's Jinx or Penny?  I have Penny and it looks nothing like the Penny on Zoya's web site, which looks bright orange. 

Some swatches:  http://neverwithoutpolish.blogspot.com/2012/09/stash-swatch-initiative-zoya-penny.html


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 29, 2013)

Edit: wrong thread


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CryssBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure where your located but  NailPolish Canada Does carry Barry M .. they might have it if not they can usually find it 
Also ASOS.com does as well happy shopping.


----------



## Boots (Oct 29, 2013)

Ooo those are good lookin dupes to me! Thank you muchly ladies! -searches out Zoya and China Glaze-


----------



## Colouratura (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have Sarah and think it is darker but it's still one of my favorite reds.
I can't get the pic to post but I think OPI An Affair in Red Square is really close to that red Bondi Glitz n Glam.   I have a bottle of the OPI one and it looks just like the Bondi pic.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Colouratura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have Sarah and think it is darker but it's still one of my favorite reds.
I can't get the pic to post but I think OPI An Affair in Red Square is really close to that red Bondi Glitz n Glam.   I have a bottle of the OPI one and it looks just like the Bondi pic.


The base color matches really well, but Glitz &amp; Glam has pink glitter in it, and the OPI has red glitter that matches the base.

It's a freakin GORGEOUS color, though!  Adding it to my wish list!!!


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 29, 2013)

I think I found another dupe for My ex's heart: The nail Junkie's Black Cat:


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I found another dupe for My ex's heart: The nail Junkie's Black Cat:









Oh, cute label!


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh, cute label!
Yes! She only uses pictures and not actual names, so adorable.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes! She only uses pictures and not actual names, so adorable.
I love that! What a cute idea


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 29, 2013)

I found a sale at Zulily with 2 Butter londons for 17.99. There's a duo with Thames which seems like a good substitute for Perfect Storm maybe?

Pic by thisnext.





Here's the link: http://www.zulily.com/e/butter-london-64166.html?tid=social_email_mobile_shareviaicon_na_modal_9f8be165b515b59522c861ed9e794da6&amp;eid=64166


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 30, 2013)

Just remembered a pretty close dupe of Starry Night -- Wet n Wildâ€™s Wild Shine Blue Moon.  Costs all of 99 cents!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2013)

Someone was looking for a dupe for That Sh*t Cray... how about Zoya's Louise?


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found a sale at Zulily with 2 Butter londons for 17.99. There's a duo with Thames which seems like a good substitute for Perfect Storm maybe?

Pic by thisnext.





Here's the link: http://www.zulily.com/e/butter-london-64166.html?tid=social_email_mobile_shareviaicon_na_modal_9f8be165b515b59522c861ed9e794da6&amp;eid=64166
I don't know if that's a dupe for Perfect Storm, but that is a lovely color!  I'm gonna have to add that to my wish list!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 31, 2013)

I think BL Bluey might be a good dupe for Perfect Storm. It's dark peacock blue.


----------



## Lily V (Oct 31, 2013)

Ooohh, thanks for posting this!! I really like the Orly rage &amp; CG swing baby for a dupe for Cuff me!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was searching awhile ago for a dupe for Put A Pin In It after I loved the mini in my Birchbox. I ended up buying a full size Color Club in Antiquated which is almost the same exact color. If you don't like Color Club though I've heard that Orly Rage is another close dupe. It looks a little bit pinker to me than the Color Clubs though. Here is a pic I found on a blog comparing some other similar polishes. I hope it is ok to post this.







I also have Butter London All Hail the Queen, and it is very similar to all these shades. I always choose All Hail the Queen over Antiquated. They are definitely not exact dupes, but if you don't have All Hail the Queen, you need to check it out!


----------



## Lily V (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh score!!  I already have Julep Angela!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Yes!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



L-R: Sally Hansen Black and Blue, Julep Angela, bondi Perfect Storm


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think BL Bluey might be a good dupe for Perfect Storm. It's dark peacock blue.




I just received Bluey last night in an Ulta order!  It is a lovely bleu.  I ordered six colors, and that is one of my faves from the order!


----------



## alterkate (Oct 31, 2013)

> > Â  I think BL Bluey might be a good dupe for Perfect Storm. It's dark peacock blue.
> 
> 
> I just received Bluey last night in an Ulta order! Â It is a lovely bleu. Â I ordered six colors, and that is one of my faves from the order! Â


 I think you and I have very similar color tastes! Every time you post a color you like it makes me want to go out and get it. I've been telling myself that I have plenty of blues and didn't need Bluey, but now I'm reconsidering!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 31, 2013)

> I think you and I have very similar color tastes! Every time you post a color you like it makes me want to go out and get it. I've been telling myself that I have plenty of blues and didn't need Bluey, but now I'm reconsidering!


 Just to give you an idea Bluey is the one in the middle. I think it really is a peacock blue.



The lighting in my house reads yellow in pictures.


----------



## clairesdaughter (Nov 1, 2013)

Does anyone have any ideas for a Strawberry Fields dupe and one for the picture on the site of what would have been Cuff Me?


----------



## AshY (Nov 2, 2013)

Does anyone know of a West Point Waters dupe?

I have been looking at OPI's new collection for holiday and maybe Cute Little Vixen could be a dupe for Cuff Me.

Edit:  Zoya Mason actually looks more purple in online pictures.  While the OPI color is more pink/magenta and maybe less bright.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 2, 2013)

​ Bondi New York's West Point Waters​  ​ 

​ Ski Teal We Drop from OPI​ Image from The Daily Varnish​


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm wondering if Zoya's Breezi might be close to West Point Waters.  Breezi might be a hair lighter.  Vampy Varnish has good swatches here:  http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2011/03/zoya-summertime-collection-summer-2011-swatches-photos-review

And in that same collection from Zoya, Summertime, I think Areej is a dupe of BNY Fuchsia-istic.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 











This is from The PolishAholic:

Zoya Storm vs A England Bridal Veil vs Butter London The Black Knight vs Girly Bits Into the Night

They all have more glitter than My Ex's Heart, but still look pretty close to me!
I'd add Nails Inc's Disco Lane to this group too.

ETA image (not mine, it is from Haus of Polish, http://hausofpolish.wordpress.com)


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 2, 2013)

I thought of that but Breezi appears to be much lighter. It's possible that mixing Breezi with Zoya's Natty would yield the same results as Bondi's West Point Waters.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 2, 2013)

I just went through my swatches and came up with these. I bolded the ones where I have the BNY in front of me and am looking at BNY and dupe swatches side by side (these are the ones I'm confident about), the others are more speculation because I'm going by BNY's color drops online and looking at my swatches in person (obviously). Sorry there's so many SOPIs, most of which aren't available anymore. I hit up the clearance more than a couple times... 

Bluesy Brunch - SOPI Havana Dreams looks closest, also Essie Mint Candy Apple

Botanical Beauty - Color Club Pardon My French?

Brick Road - Julep Lexie?

Central Park Blossom - maybe Julep Emmanuelle?

*Fuschia-istic - Julep Raegan is just a hair different, SOPI It's All About Me is almost exact*

Holly Berry - Orly Bus Stop Crimson

In the Buff - Julep Florence

Kiss Me Under The... - Julep Emilie and SOPI I Come in Peas

*Lady Liberty - China Glaze for Audrey and Ulta's Mint Condition are close, Julep's Denver is a little brighter (though I don't think any of these are quite the same, LL is maybe my all time favorite of any brand ever...)*

Like a Lady - Maybelline Express Bubble Pink (I've had this forever &amp; it was marked LE so this might not be much help)

Mauve'n On Up - Maybelline Express Pink Sophistication (same deal as Bubble Pink above)

My Ex's Heart - Nails inc Disco Lane

On the Rocks - China Glaze Re-fresh Mint

Police Box - Nails Inc Baker Street (I think this one may be pretty dead on)

Starry Night - Julep Lacey?

*Strawberry Fields - Nailtini Mai Tai is the closest I've seen but it's not a dupe it's more orange and not as dusty*

*Teal Magnolia - LVX Viridian (these are pretty much indistinguishable in person)*

Top of the Rock - SOPI Frankly I Don't A-dam

Twerkuoise - SOPI Slushied? (I think this one actually falls between Twerkuoise and West Point Waters)

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 3, 2013)

So, anyone have ideas for Horny Mistress? I have a bunch of reds and none of them are even close to being dupes, and that's my go-to pedi color!


----------



## DeSha (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, anyone have ideas for Horny Mistress? I have a bunch of reds and none of them are even close to being dupes, and that's my go-to pedi color!

Oddly enough, I find that Sinful Color, Ruby Ruby works well. Not 100% exact but when it dries it looks really close. Anyhoo, I don't have any swatches but here is a website that does a swatch and review: http://icynails.blogspot.com/2011/10/swatchity-swatch-sinful-colors-ruby.html.

While her review was not all favorable, I have had no problems using the color. Base coat, two passes with Ruby Ruby and a top coat. I will admit that I am also somewhat heavy handed when I polish so that may be why I don't experience the opaque issues she had.

If you find something closer post it. While I continue to use my Bondi polishes, when they run out it will be good to have a dupe for this one.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 3, 2013)

I loved Ruby Ruby.


----------



## DeSha (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I loved Ruby Ruby.




yup, thats her! she is a beauty. @TheSilverNail thanks for posting!


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oddly enough, I find that Sinful Color, Ruby Ruby works well. Not 100% exact but when it dries it looks really close. Anyhoo, I don't have any swatches but here is a website that does a swatch and review: http://icynails.blogspot.com/2011/10/swatchity-swatch-sinful-colors-ruby.html.

While her review was not all favorable, I have had no problems using the color. Base coat, two passes with Ruby Ruby and a top coat. I will admit that I am also somewhat heavy handed when I polish so that may be why I don't experience the opaque issues she had.

If you find something closer post it. While I continue to use my Bondi polishes, when they run out it will be good to have a dupe for this one.
Thanks! I'll have to check that out. That's a brand that's 100% off my radar although I *think* they might carry them at my Target. I'll look for this one next time I'm there for sure. Like you, I'm using up what I have on hand but trying to figure out future replacements.


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! I'll have to check that out. That's a brand that's 100% off my radar although I *think* they might carry them at my Target. I'll look for this one next time I'm there for sure. Like you, I'm using up what I have on hand but trying to figure out future replacements.
I don't know about that specific color, but I know Walgreens carries Sinful Colors as well if you have one nearby - I just picked up a few on sale last week for $0.99 each. I've seen them at my local Walmart on occasion as well.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, anyone have ideas for Horny Mistress? I have a bunch of reds and none of them are even close to being dupes, and that's my go-to pedi color!

This was bothering me last night and Butter's Pillar Box Red looks pretty darn close when you put the bottles side by side. I think I might have to put both on when I swap out colors tonight to see how close they really are.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This was bothering me last night and Butter's Pillar Box Red looks pretty darn close when you put the bottles side by side. I think I might have to put both on when I swap out colors tonight to see how close they really are.
Oh, that would be ah-mazing if you could do that little comparison! 





Now that you mention it I remember taking Pillar Box out of my cart before placing an order because I decided they might be too similar. I had forgotten all about it! Thank you!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, that would be ah-mazing if you could do that little comparison! 





Now that you mention it I remember taking Pillar Box out of my cart before placing an order because I decided they might be too similar. I had forgotten all about it! Thank you!

Okay, as promised a comparison. On the pinky is Chanel's Dragon, ring finger is BL's Pillar Box Red, middle finger is Horny Mistress and index finger is Zoya's Rekha. At one point I almost forgot which shade I put on which finger they are that close. Pay no attention to the lack of cleanup in the pic - this was two coats, no topcoat, as it was a quick swatch comparison and my cuticles are also trashed from the weather changing.





Pillar Box Red looks a shade lighter in the picture, but under normal lighting, it's exactly the same as HM. Rekha leaned a shade darker in some of the pics I took depending on the lighting. But again, under normal light looking at it, it was identical. Dragon was a bit darker overall, but I think PBR and Rekha are close enough to be called identical to Horny Mistress. I wouldn't have even considered Rekha, but it was in one of the Zoya Spirit trios I received yesterday. It was originally going to go into one of the Secret Santa swaps I'm participating in, but I'm keeping it now since it's a nice dupe.


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Okay, as promised a comparison. On the pinky is Chanel's Dragon, ring finger is BL's Pillar Box Red, middle finger is Horny Mistress and index finger is Zoya's Rekha. At one point I almost forgot which shade I put on which finger they are that close. Pay no attention to the lack of cleanup in the pic - this was two coats, no topcoat, as it was a quick swatch comparison and my cuticles are also trashed from the weather changing.





Pillar Box Red looks a shade lighter in the picture, but under normal lighting, it's exactly the same as HM. Rekha leaned a shade darker in some of the pics I took depending on the lighting. But again, under normal light looking at it, it was identical. Dragon was a bit darker overall, but I think PBR and Rekha are close enough to be called identical to Horny Mistress. I wouldn't have even considered Rekha, but it was in one of the Zoya Spirit trios I received yesterday. It was originally going to go into one of the Secret Santa swaps I'm participating in, but I'm keeping it now since it's a nice dupe.
Thanks for sharing this! I also just got Rekha in a Spirit trio and was wondering if it was anywhere close to Horny Mistress, so I'm very happy to hear that it's pretty close.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Okay, as promised a comparison. On the pinky is Chanel's Dragon, ring finger is BL's Pillar Box Red, middle finger is Horny Mistress and index finger is Zoya's Rekha. At one point I almost forgot which shade I put on which finger they are that close. Pay no attention to the lack of cleanup in the pic - this was two coats, no topcoat, as it was a quick swatch comparison and my cuticles are also trashed from the weather changing.

Pillar Box Red looks a shade lighter in the picture, but under normal lighting, it's exactly the same as HM. Rekha leaned a shade darker in some of the pics I took depending on the lighting. But again, under normal light looking at it, it was identical. Dragon was a bit darker overall, but I think PBR and Rekha are close enough to be called identical to Horny Mistress. I wouldn't have even considered Rekha, but it was in one of the Zoya Spirit trios I received yesterday. It was originally going to go into one of the Secret Santa swaps I'm participating in, but I'm keeping it now since it's a nice dupe.
This is awesome, thank you so much!!!


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just went through my swatches and came up with these. I bolded the ones where I have the BNY in front of me and am looking at BNY and dupe swatches side by side (these are the ones I'm confident about), the others are more speculation because I'm going by BNY's color drops online and looking at my swatches in person (obviously). Sorry there's so many SOPIs, most of which aren't available anymore. I hit up the clearance more than a couple times... 

*Fuschia-istic - Julep Raegan is just a hair different, SOPI It's All About Me is almost exact*

*Lady Liberty - China Glaze for Audrey and Ulta's Mint Condition are close, Julep's Denver is a little brighter (though I don't think any of these are quite the same, LL is maybe my all time favorite of any brand ever...)*

  *Strawberry Fields - Nailtini Mai Tai is the closest I've seen but it's not a dupe it's more orange and not as dusty*

*Teal Magnolia - LVX Viridian (these are pretty much indistinguishable in person)*

Hope this helps someone! 
Here are some pics to go with my previous post:

















And for good measure, Chasing the Sun vs. Ginger &amp; Liz - Keep Me Interested


----------



## Colouratura (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just went through my swatches and came up with these. I bolded the ones where I have the BNY in front of me and am looking at BNY and dupe swatches side by side (these are the ones I'm confident about), the others are more speculation because I'm going by BNY's color drops online and looking at my swatches in person (obviously). Sorry there's so many SOPIs, most of which aren't available anymore. I hit up the clearance more than a couple times... 

  Central Park Blossom - maybe Julep Emmanuelle?

  
Hope this helps someone! 
I have Central Park Blossom and Julep Emmanuelle and they aren't dupes.  Emmanuelle is a lot sheerer and comes out much pinker. 
Still trying to find a dupe for it.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 11, 2013)

Finally got and swatched Zoya's Tori.  I LOVE it and think it's very, very close to the picture of Glitz 'n Glam.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Colouratura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have Central Park Blossom and Julep Emmanuelle and they aren't dupes.  Emmanuelle is a lot sheerer and comes out much pinker. 
Still trying to find a dupe for it. 
Welp, I'll have to go scratch this one off the list! Thanks for the info!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 13, 2013)

I may have found another close shade for On the Rocks, the light gray-green.  Spanish Moss from Revlon.

http://www.thedailyvarnish.com/2012/07/31/revlon-colorstay-spanish-moss/

Spanish Moss does have a very faint silver shimmer, which I like, and it might be a hair darker than OTR.  I could pour out just a bit and add some white polish and I bet it would be very, very close.

EDIT:  I think Cult Nails' Grunge, shown a few pages back, is better than Spanish Moss, after swatching it.

And for In the Buff, how about Zoya's Flynn?  I'm usually not big on nude or beige or camel shades but I love Flynn.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 15, 2013)

OK, I think I've found the dupe I'm going to buy for Glitz N Glam.  Drumroll please.... China Glaze Raspberry Fields!  I actually found it when looking at online swatches of Zoya's Tori -  this blogger actually compared the two!  Yay her!  Credit for the photo to the Make It Colorful blog!





Zoya Tori on her Index &amp; Middle fingers, CG Raspberry Fields on Ring &amp; Pinkie!





If you look just at the bottles, I'd never guess it as a dupe, it looks a lot "hotter", but seeing it on her nails totally sold me!  It definitely has that raspberry base, instead of a cherry red.  And there is PINK glitter in the polish!  It's part of their collection from 2009, so I'm buying a bottle off of Amazon, but still! Yay!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 16, 2013)

Just picked up a new Sinful Colors shade I think might be a dupe for West Point Waters.  It's called Ocean Side.  Some bloggers have swatches here:

http://glamonthecheap.blogspot.com/2012/07/notd-new-sinful-colors-shade-ocean-side.html  and

http://cottonnacetone.blogspot.com/2012/08/first-post-sinful-colors-ocean-side-and.html

What do you think?  Looks close enough for me!   One blogger even says it's a one-coater.


----------



## indiemama (Nov 17, 2013)

I have been going crazy trying to find a dupe for NYPD and was told to look up OPI keeping Suzi at bay! It looks identical!


----------



## alterkate (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just picked up a new Sinful Colors shade I think might be a dupe for West Point Waters.  It's called Ocean Side.  Some bloggers have swatches here:

http://glamonthecheap.blogspot.com/2012/07/notd-new-sinful-colors-shade-ocean-side.html  and

http://cottonnacetone.blogspot.com/2012/08/first-post-sinful-colors-ocean-side-and.html

What do you think?  Looks close enough for me!   One blogger even says it's a one-coater.

Hmm...the second one looks close but the first one where she's taking the pics outside look a lot brighter than I was imagining for West Point Waters. But it's entirely possible that my screen is just wonky too!


----------



## alterkate (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, I think I've found the dupe I'm going to buy for Glitz N Glam.  Drumroll please.... China Glaze Raspberry Fields!  I actually found it when looking at online swatches of Zoya's Tori -  this blogger actually compared the two!  Yay her!  Credit for the photo to the Make It Colorful blog!





Zoya Tori on her Index &amp; Middle fingers, CG Raspberry Fields on Ring &amp; Pinkie!





If you look just at the bottles, I'd never guess it as a dupe, it looks a lot "hotter", but seeing it on her nails totally sold me!  It definitely has that raspberry base, instead of a cherry red.  And there is PINK glitter in the polish!  It's part of their collection from 2009, so I'm buying a bottle off of Amazon, but still! Yay! 


Oh yeah, I can definitely see why you were thinking Tori was too dark, if the raspberry shade was what you were looking for! Yay for awesome bloggers, all reading our minds and stuff!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 18, 2013)

Hahaha yes exactly! It was that combo of raspberry base and pink glitter that sold me on Glitz n Glam in the first place, and I think Tori has silver glitter. I saw the pic of her nails in my google image search and was like wait.... That's it! The color on her pinkie! IT WILL BE MINE!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh also has anyone seen swatches of Color Club's Baldwin Blues from Birchboxes this month? I think it could be a dup for West Point Waters!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 18, 2013)

Has anyone found a dupe of The 7 Train yet?  I think I've found close enough dupes for all the colors I ordered in my Sept/Oct boxes except that one.  Thanks!!

P.S.  Maybe Orly's High on Hope??  http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/04/orly-hope-freedom-fest-collection-spring-2013-swatches-review


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 18, 2013)

Yet another post from me.  Zoya's Alegra looks close to Glitz n Glam, and may be more raspberry and less silver than Tori.  Here's Alegra:


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone found a dupe of The 7 Train yet?  I think I've found close enough dupes for all the colors I ordered in my Sept/Oct boxes except that one.  Thanks!!

P.S.  Maybe Orly's High on Hope??  http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/04/orly-hope-freedom-fest-collection-spring-2013-swatches-review
I have High on Hope, and I'm looking at my swatch right now compared to Bondi's pictures. High on Hope seems to have a much bluer base than I think 7 train is supposed to have - I see more purple when I look at it on my screen. 

This looks like a useful blog post I found when searching for "purple dark shimmer polish" http://www.phyrra.net/2013/07/makeup-wars-favorite-purple-nail-polish.html Maybe Cult Nails flushed, or a couple of other polishes on that post?


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 18, 2013)

Hmm... what about Zoya Belinda for 7 train? (Pics of bottles under spoiler)



Spoiler









 



Pic from Set in Lacquer blog - http://www.setinlacquer.com/2013/09/zoya-zenith-collection-swatches-and.html


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback.  I have and LOVE Belinda and think it's probably the closest I have to pictures of The 7 Train, although I wondered if T7T was going to be more of a foil than a shimmer.

I'm also thinking Zoya's Mimi (purple sparkle) over a dark blue such as Ibiza might work.


----------



## Lily V (Nov 19, 2013)

ok, so I was looking for the pics from bondi's page to compare for dupes (since someone mentioned baldwin blues could be a due for west point waters &amp; I might be able to swap for that one..)  anyway, when I googled bondi west point waters, it found me the polish page for it, but when I clicked on it- I got an error/not found msg. So I just clicked on the link to the fall/winter '13 on the top of the page and that brought me to all the fall/winter polishes, but some of the names have changed! Has anyone else noticed that??

http://www.bondinewyork.com/collections/fall-winter-2013

Names for girl on top are now Later hater? the 7 train is Drama is my Name, the greysish one (on the rocks? ) is now It's only polish, and west point waters is Throwin' shade. I dont see cuff me anywhere at all (never mind, it's on the Ltd Edition page) and was there a polish before called "dont feed the trolls?" (I dont remember that one..)  Weird.  I liked the original names better (but since the polish prbly doesnt even exist anyway- it doesnt really matter what its called...)

anyway, here's Blues vs Waters (or throwin' shade, or whatever its called now...)





pictures from the blog "that winsome girl"









ETA- just googled "Throwin' shade"- apparently it means to "to talk trash about a friend or aquaintance, to publicly denounce or disrespect". Well, I certainly sense a "theme" with the new names. 



  Keep it Klassy Bondi.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes, Richard has changed the names of most of the fall/winter line. I guess he thinks it wrong that people talk about him and Bondi in a negative light.


----------



## Lily V (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes, Richard has changed the names of most of the fall/winter line. I guess he thinks it wrong that people talk about him and Bondi in a negative light.

Yes, I can totes see how that would be wrong to talk about them in a negative light, but it's totally fine to send refunds that bounce on people, drag it out out the 45 day pp deadline and force people to get their own banks &amp; credit cards to foot the refund bills for them.  yessssssssss, that's perfectly A-Ok. 



Makes total sense.  &lt;/sarcasm font&gt;

well, anyhoo, so now I can't decide if Baldwin blues or opi's Ski Teal We Drop (that zadidoll posted awhile back) is a better dupe for west point waters....


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes, Richard has changed the names of most of the fall/winter line. I guess he thinks it wrong that people talk about him and Bondi in a negative light.

Not only that, but what irks me the most is that some of the renamed colors were part of that "name the color" contest on FB a while ago.

I definitely need to get off my duff and look for dupes since I'm less and less enamored with the Bondi bottles taking up space in my Helmer, and this is another nail in the coffin.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey, looky here:  http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/11/i-love-nail-polish-new-shade-swatches.html

Contraband may be the dupe of The 7 Train (now renamed some douchecanoe thing) that I wanted!!


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey, looky here:  http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/11/i-love-nail-polish-new-shade-swatches.html

Contraband may be the dupe of The 7 Train (now renamed some douchecanoe thing) that I wanted!!
That's awesome! I'm not much into dark purples, so I won't be picking up Contraband/any other dupes, but some of those other ILNP colrs are definitely tempting...


----------



## Lily V (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey, looky here:  http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/11/i-love-nail-polish-new-shade-swatches.html

Contraband may be the dupe of The 7 Train (*now renamed some douchecanoe thing*) that I wanted!!
ahahahahahahahahh!






here's another poss 7 train dupe maybe? (Julep's Maggie, on sale rt now too)


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 20, 2013)

> ahahahahahahahahh! :rofl2: here's another poss 7 train dupe maybe? (Julep's Maggie, on sale rt now too)


 In my head, that looks like a good dupe.


----------



## Lily V (Nov 20, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm liking maggie &amp; zoya's belinda both for good dupes... I'll just have to get them both to compare.... for science, yeah that's it- for science.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alterkate (Nov 20, 2013)

> Hey, looky here:Â  http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/11/i-love-nail-polish-new-shade-swatches.html Contraband may be the dupe of The 7 Train (now renamed some douchecanoe thing) that I wanted!!


 Ha! I totally thought you meant they actually named one of their colors Douchecanoe. I would *almost* be tempted to buy it if that was the case. I mean, if it actually even existed somewhere other than Sir Douchecanoe himself's fantasy land.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ahahahahahahahahh!





here's another poss 7 train dupe maybe? (Julep's Maggie, on sale rt now too)





Hoo wee, loving this one!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 26, 2013)

I was looking at some Chanel polishes and I think Elixir looks like Strawberry Fields.  Does anyone have swatches of that?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow, I think you're right!

http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-alchimie-elixir-mysterious-le-vernis-nail-colours-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 26, 2013)

> Wow, I think you're right! http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-alchimie-elixir-mysterious-le-vernis-nail-colours-reviews-photos-swatches


 Thanks for finding those swatches!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 26, 2013)

You bet.  My favorite blogger who swatches Chanel is Pam at Polish Police, but she didn't swatch Elixir.  It really does seem to have that light-red-but-not-pink look.


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 6, 2014)

Zoya's LC is (so far) looking to be close to Strawberry Fields, close enough to pass as a dupe. I'll have a better assessment once I can look at em both in daylight, but under normal room lighting they look the same.

***Edited to add***

Okay, LC isn't an exact dupe, but it's very similar. Strawberry Fields leans more coral and LC leans more pink-red. Depending on the light, they can either look the same, or it's obvious one's more coral than the other. For me, LC is close enough to call it a reasonable dupe.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya's LC is (so far) looking to be close to Strawberry Fields, close enough to pass as a dupe. I'll have a better assessment once I can look at em both in daylight, but under normal room lighting they look the same.

***Edited to add***

Okay, LC isn't an exact dupe, but it's very similar. Strawberry Fields leans more coral and LC leans more pink-red. Depending on the light, they can either look the same, or it's obvious one's more coral than the other. For me, LC is close enough to call it a reasonable dupe.
Thanks so much for this suggestion! I have been following this thread since the Bondi catastrophe looking for ways to get the colors I wanted without having to go through them. Strawberry Fields was a color in one of my cancelled orders and I was very upset that I was going to be unable to get it. I have been looking for a dupe since and when I saw your suggestion, I went ahead and got LC and I love it! I love that it is a perfect blend of red and pink without leaning too much one way or another.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Mar 7, 2014)

OPI's new "Amazon...Amazoff" is a dupe of Bondi's "Tavern on the" in my opinion, if anyone's interested.


----------

